# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  avast! Screen Saver +  Windows Defender = Win32:Adloader-AC [Trj]

## Andrey

avast! Screen Saver 4.8.1296.0 (*AvastSS.scr*) (C:\WINDOWS\system32\AvastSS.scr) / Windows Defender 1.1.1593.0 (*MsMpEng.exe*) (C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe)

avast! Antivirus v4.8.12.96 + avast! External Control v1.6.297 & Windows Defender v1.1.1593.0 [MsMpEng.exe]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Sign of "Win32:Adloader-AC [Trj]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\3eb0000\40000" file.  
Sign of "Win32:FraudLoad-P [Trj]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\4040000\40000" file.  
Sign of "Win32:Agent-SG [Trj]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\41f0000\40000" file.  
Sign of "Win32 :Stick Out Tongue: cClient-OD [Trj]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\4280000\40000" file.  
Sign of "Win32:MalWarrior [Tool]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\44d0000\40000" file.  
Sign of "Win32:Baidubar-B [Trj]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\4520000\40000" file.  
Sign of "Win32 :borred: lob-KC [Trj]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\4580000\40000" file.  
Sign of "Win32:Small-XK [Trj]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\45d0000\40000" file.  
Sign of "VBS :Shocked: bfuscated-gen [Trj]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\4650000\40000" file.  
Sign of "Win32:Small-HUF [Trj]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\46c0000\40000" file.  
Sign of "Win32:Small-gen2 [Trj]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\4710000\40000" file.  
Sign of "Win32 :borred: bot-AVH [Trj]" has been found in "*PROCESS\364\52a0000\40000" file.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
В остальных модулях avast! данный  “глюк” проявляется во время избыточного сканирования памяти.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Решение:* Во время сканирования нужно принудительно завершить работу службы Windows Defender - MsMpEng.exe (MD5: F45DD1E1365D857DD08BC23563370D0E) или полностью деинсталлировать программу Windows Defender..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

